# Boz's Blog of Rabbits, Rodents, & Animal Nonsense



## Boz (Aug 30, 2010)

[align=center]*Boz's Blog of Rabbits, Rodents, & Animal Nonsense*
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]
Many of you don't know me but I'm Boz. My other blog for 2010 I haven't written in for months. I thought I'd start fresh! A little about me... I am a freshmen in college, I love photography and life is good! I have owned rabbit for 6 years (wow already?!!?). I have 4 rabbits, too many hamsters, not enough gerbils and a dog.

[/align][align=center]*Previous Blogs*

Boz's Blog of Animal Nonsense 2010
(4th blog, beginning of 2010)

Boz's Rascally Rabbits of 2009
(3rd blog, 2009)

Boz's Brazen Bunnies 2009 
 (2nd Blog, Beginning 2009)
 
 The Odd Three 
(1st Blog, 2008 & Before) 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*My Rabbits*
[/align][align=center]*



*
*Breed* - French Lop
*Gotcha Day* - December 23rd, 2007
*Birthday* - October 20th, 2007[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*The Trio:*
[/align][align=center]*



*
*Breed* - Mini Rex
*Gotcha Day* - June, 2005
*Birthday* - April 28th, 2005*
*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] *



*
*Breed* - American Fuzzy Lop
*Gotcha Day* - August 21st, 2008
*Birthday* - May 2nd, 2008 (Guess at day)
[/align][align=center]

*



*
*Breed* - Lionhead Mix
*Gotcha Day* - March, 28th 2009
*Birthday* - November 2007


*The Rest of the "Herd"*

*1 Gerbil *
His name is Gimli, born March 17th, 2010 (roughtly) and got in July 2010. He is now a special needs gerbil. He lost his top front teeth the end of August. (See more at Gimli - The Toothless Gerbil)

*10 Dwarf Hamsters* 
I "rescued" 2 females from a free ad (they were to go to any home, including snake food and if not gone soon enough they were going to be released). Well 2 turned into 15. I have found a home for 1 and 4 have sadly passed. I am still looking for homes for several of the little guys. They are all amazingly friendly!

*1 Dog* 
His name is Bosley. He's a 9 year old shih tzu. I love him but he can be a pain. Whinely little thing who can be high maintenance at times. He listens fairly well, usually. He knows a lot of commands. We got him at 6 months old and he had food/toy aggression since we got him. He also suffers from bad skin allergies. Despite his flaws he's still my little baby!

I also foster gerbils and hamsters and in special cases, rabbits from my local shelter.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Read, Set, Pictures!!
[/align]


----------



## Boz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just for fun I was looking on petfinder for big bunnies. 

Big White Helicopter earred bunny! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16535495
Big White Flemmie butt! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16544480
These two have been looking for a home for over a year  http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14862535
Look at this guy's markings! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/14997305

I'm in the mood for photos so expect some tonight! 


Oh and I've been waiting to get more gerbils sometime in the near future so I wonder on petfinder a lot for them. Usually they never are close but I saw these three and omg I want soooo much!! They are so gorgeous! But too far away 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17144842
Look at those beauties! :biggrin:


----------



## Boz (Aug 31, 2010)

YAY FOR PHOTOS! 

Domino munchin on fresh picked parsley!















Dolla wanted some too.





And Louie!










Moar pweeze































Marley photos coming next!


----------



## Boz (Sep 1, 2010)

MARLEY! YAY! 

Look at how amazingly clean she keeps her pen! I haven't cleaned it in almost a week. I almost never need to do a "full"clean up job on it anymore, just cleaning the litter box and some stray hay. Okay her mat needs to be brushed to get all the fur off. And the dark stuff on the carpet is water. She jumped in her water bowl on accident. :rollseyes She's got a few more toys, but they are where you can't see in the photo.





Nommy Nommy Freshed Picked Chocolate Mint!!











Love this one!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 1, 2010)

Such beautiful bunnies! Domino looks so soft. Mini Rex is one of the breeds I'd love to own one day! 

Louie has amazing eyes, from what I could see of them! 

Marley is so pretty. Love the picture of her with the flower in her mouth.


----------



## Boz (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!!  I should post pictures of Louie's eyes. His eyes are both brown and blue and they are opposite of each other.

Domino's fur is really soft. You'll love it! 

And Marley is the rabbit. I love her so much!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the Dolla Pics. She's so adorable and needs to be shipped to me ASAP!


----------



## Boz (Sep 1, 2010)

She's a terrible trouble maker. She pees all over the floor. She escapes and gets on counters and throws things off and breaks them. She gets in the hay bin and pees and poops in it. You sure you want that?! If you want Ms. Peebody Houdini send the shipping money and I'll pack her bags for you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep I still want her, you find out much it cost to ship her here and I'll send the money ASAP.
I don't have those big hole grids up here in Canada  I have a tarp under the cage so it's ok if she misses the box 
I don't have any breakable's so thats ok. The only thing she can get is the Deep Freezer so I guess I could just open it up and let her jump in  LOL just kidding just kidding.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm in looooove with Marley


----------



## Boz (Sep 1, 2010)

Well then she is PERFECT for you!! Shipping is probably like $250. 

Haha glad you like her Jennie!


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG So I am like SOO excited right now!!!!!!!
Tonight I checked Gimli's teeth in hopes of some luck they'd be growing back (but I was really doubtful) and GUESS WHAT I SAW!!! :biggrin2:
















These are old pictures but I thought I should post some of him! These are of him right after I brought him home. He was still in the travel bin cage.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2010)

He's so cute! I love the middle picture and his little sunken-in, old-man face. :hearts: Just stick him on a bench in the park with a hat, a paper bag, and some pigeons, and you're set!  Sorry lol (spaz moment!) I love his color, too!


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

haha! good description.  and thanks! He's a Red Eyed Honey (REH). I always wanted a Dark Eyed Honey, but got him instead!

I am so excited his top teeth are growing back!!


----------



## Boz (Sep 8, 2010)

Gimli's teeth look almost completely grown back! Last night he actually chewed up a bunch of cardboard. So excited! 

Also, today two of my 10 hamsters found their furever home. It was a mom and her two daughters. They were overly excited about them!  They went to a good home! They two my male pair, Max & Skeeter. They are the calmest and friendliest of all my hamsters so it's a perfect fit.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hooray for finding forever homes! I wish Will would let me take one.


----------



## Boz (Sep 9, 2010)

I know! I was nervous at first because I had only talked to her via email but after meeting her it eased my mind! Then afterward she emailed me again and said thank you and that she really loved them! It was funny because they were used to the syrian hamsters as they had had two before and when they saw these two they were like "AWWW they are so little! Are they full grown?!" haha! The funny thing is those two males were the biggest of the dwarfs I have (well Doodle might actually be haha!). All the females are just tiny. Monkey is probably the smallest. I think last time I checked she was almost half the size of Doodle! 

Aww yeah too bad!! Doodle would be perfect. She's a little shy at first but once she realizes its your hand in her cage she's like "let me on!!" and crawls right into your hand.  And she uses a litter box! Well pees in one at least.


----------



## Boz (Sep 9, 2010)

So I went to the Manitowoc County Fair a couple weeks ago. Of course i had to go in by the bunnies! :biggrin: Unfortunately my camera battery was dying and I had forgot the charger at home. So I only got a few shots in before it died.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with fair bunnies. I love looking at them and petting a few that smoosh their face through the bars, but I hate how they are in the tiny cages on pine shavings (or wire). I want to take them all home with me! 

Speaking of taking them home with me... I might be able to sneak up that way to go get a hammy this weekend. I won't tell Will, but I want another hammy! It's not his pet, anyway!  I only had a few dwarf hammies that didn't bite when I put my hand in their cages. Not like their little bites hurt, but I still jump like a big sissy!  I might be birdwatching up that way this weekend, so let me know if you'll be around!


----------



## Boz (Oct 15, 2010)

Kelly, I totally agree with you!! I feel the same way too. I suppose at last it's not cedar... although I did see a few with it. 

Sorry I never replied!! If you still want a dwarf, I got 7!!  Doodle went to a new home a few weeks ago. But, like I said, I still got 7! I'm actually going down to Milwaukee next weekend too. 

Since you are familiar with dwarfs and their craziness I'd consider letting you take any of them. 

I got...

REW Female pair. Very sweet.

Quad of females - blue, 2 opals and a REW. I can split them up too. Super hyper and entertaining! The REW is named Monkey for a reason. LOL They are all sweet, though the opals can have there spazztasic moments.  

And noodle, an opal. Loves her cage and I swear she is part energizer bunny cause she is always running on her wheel!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 15, 2010)

When are you going to be in Milwaukee? I'm about 20 minutes from there.  Was it this weekend (like, tomorrow) or the next one? Let me know!  I'd consider any of them, but I do have a soft spot for REW's. Odd, no?


----------



## Boz (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay plans changed!! ha! I think I'm going down this Friday now. If that doesn't work then next Saturday (30th).

Ohh the REW are fun. 
You would get a kick out of Monkey!!! She's a REW, the sweetest thing ever and totally physically fit! She is literally like a little monkey! all over the place! She's part of the quad.

I don't know how many you wanted to take or have room for. But seriously you would just love the quad. Two of them 
(the opals) run on top of a slanted box as their "wheel". Monkey is a monkey and Fizz is calm and sweet.

Of course I can break the quad apart into two pairs too. That would be okay. 

Otherwise there's the REW pair! 

I got to get photos for you!

EDIT: oops sorry forgot to add! I don't know for sure where I am going yet. ha!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2010)

How are things?


----------



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh wow, where have I been! I haven't updated my blog in forever!

Thanks for asking, Dave.

Right now my animal population is at a low. I managed to rehome a few more of the hamsters I had and the ones I kept, the last one passed a few weeks ago.  So now I'm hamsterless.

And to add to the sadness, my gerbil Gimli (picture above) sadly passed last month.  No idea what happened. He was alive the night before with no apparent problems. He was eating! The next day I found. He looked like he passed in his sleep. RIP Gimli 

On a happier note I adopted a gerbil last month! More info on him to come...

I also got another rodent. A mouse! I didn't intend to become a mouse owner but a friend of mine had one and couldn't keep her anymore so now I have her! More on her to come as well...

All the buns are doing good. I recently redid Marley's pen (actually still finishing it up) and I plan to get photos up soon! To be continued! hehe


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

Meet my mouse! Her name is Fish. It's a long story as to why I gave her that name.  I actually thought it was kinda cute. 

This is her cage. It's a bin cage that I made. The water bottle is attached to the lid. I had her in a cage with a wheel but she never used the wheel. Actually now that I moved her to this bin cage she doesn't seem so freaked out by me anymore. I know it looks small but it actually is like 5 inches deep and about the same floor space as a 10 gal tank.


















:biggrin:


----------



## Nela (Feb 20, 2011)

She's adorable! :biggrin2:And whenever you have time to tell us the long story, please share...


----------



## Boz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hehe well it's not too long! My friend had her at college, but the mouse wasn't staying in her dorm. She was skyping with me and our other friend and trying to tell us about it without saying "mouse" because she didn't want her roommate to know she had one. So she called it a fish. So now I call her Fish! :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2011)

She's really cute!


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome blog! LOVED reading it


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2011)

So now for some photos of Marley new pet set up! I've added a few more toys since these photos. 





















Her new hay rack:


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Marley is a lucky bunner! Nice setup :biggrin2:I might have to steal that bin idea for Maybelle who has the shed to herself... I hadn't thought of it. Marley doesn't chew it? May is a chewer :expressionlessHehehe I loved reading about Fish. So cute. Did the roomate fear mice? Hehehe. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Boz (Feb 23, 2011)

Marley is not much of a chewer at all so she doesn't! If she was I would have used different wood. Those were old shelves that were getting moved around in the basement so I thought I'd put them to good use! 

If you want some better photos so you can see how I made it let me know, I can get you some! 

Not sure if her roommate did or not. She might have thought it was gross or something. Don't know!


----------



## Boz (Feb 27, 2011)

So I recently fell in love with a guinea pig. Oh boy.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63889&forum_id=5





Look how cute she is!!!!

I'm not adopting her, unfortunetly, but I took her (and a rabbit) to a mobile adoption on saturday. It was a great day for me!! Someone took an application for the rabbit and she seemed like an awesome home! They had to think about it but it seemed very promising. 

And the guinea pig, a family took an app for her! They already have one and they love him! And the whole family was there and agreed they loved her. They were telling me stories about their current boy and they seem like a perfect family for this little girl. They fell in love with her! They know they can't keep them together so no worries on breeding. They even brought up "can you neuter guinea pigs?" which actually I am not sure about. 

I hope both these girls (rabbit and piggy) get adopted.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 27, 2011)

Love reading your blog! Great photos!  and the piggy is def a cutie!


----------



## Boz (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Nela (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for offering help :biggrin2:I mentionned it to Jeff and we will look into it when we get the yard done and all and see what space becomes available. It wouldn't work in the shed right now but maybe in the near future. It's definitely something I am keeping in mind.

The piggie is just adorable. I wouldn't have been able to resist. Hehehe. Well okay, I could but only because I really have to Guinea pigs are great pets. They are different from rabbits, both bringing in various joys. :biggrin:I hope she gets adopted Oh, they can be neutered but you really really have to have a proper vet as it is even less common than rabbit spays and neuters.


----------



## Boz (Feb 27, 2011)

No problem! 


And that's what I said. I mentioned the vet that could probably do it in our area (they are great with rabbits and small pets) and said if they were serious to call and talk to them.

I nearly died from cuteness when she squeaked! It's so cute!! I think I'm going to be getting a guinea pig down the line. Just not for a while! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2011)

Bre, what a great blog. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEyour Bunnies. :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

They are the cutest. You take great pictures.

I can hardly wait to see more pictures of them.:weee:inkbouce::whistling:wiggle:waiting:onder:

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

Had so much fun going through your blog. I had hamsters and gerbils most of my childhood. I think I will have to get one again in the future. Thanks a lot another animal to add to my list.


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks you two! I'm probably going to be getting some photos up tonight.  Be prepared!! 

Ahh haha poor Ali! They are really so much fun though! I'm a little bias to gerbils but I love hamsters nonetheless!


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2011)

Today, the lady who takes photos of the animals at the shelter saw my photos I took of the shelter animals and asked if I could help her take photos for petfinder! Of course I said yes. I am really excited! 

inkbouce:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

That is awesome news! Your photos will help those animals shine.


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Boz (Mar 1, 2011)

Some much needed updated photos of Dolla. She looks so good! Her fur kinda looks a little wacky but that's because some spots are shorter/longer then other spots. Her fur is a pain. But it's finally seeming to be less baby-like and more adult-like (3 years later....). 

"Let mee out"
















Don't let her looks fool you. She is a mischievous little bugger!










You can see how her fur looks like layery. Cause some spots are shorter then the rest! lol




The Trio: Louie, Dolla & Domino!





Snuggling















I really like this one of the two!




















I love Louie's eyes!










"hehehehehehehehe"


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your bunny's are so cute! All of them are definitely bunny nappingable.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

great blog!! and ur buns are STINKIN CUTE!!..i stole some pics of ur set up cuz u have some great homemade ideas..awesome just awesome!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh such great photos! Love! :hearts:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 7, 2011)

I love the Pictures of Dolla she's soooooooo cute i just want take her home.


----------



## Boz (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Rebecca- sorry about before! I went to finish making my food and started watching a show on TV.


----------



## Boz (Mar 8, 2011)

So today I was at the shelter and took some photos.

After I thought about it, the whole thing is quiet ironic. I think you'll understand at the end. 

So we got in two fuzzy rabbits. I'm guessing some angora mixes because the lop ear girl looks nothing like a fuzzy lop. They were found as strays and came in together. One is a boy and one is a girl. Keep your figures crossed that doesn't mean babies! But, uh, well anyone who has experience with breeding... I noticed that her tummy had shorter fur and I could feel her nipples more obviously then any other rabbit I've handled. She hasn't been vet checked yet since she just came in. I hope she's not pregnant. We don't want more bunnies! 

Anyway, the girl is super sweet. She is SO friendly and would be a very good bun for anyone. Sweet and calm. Easy to handle! Just has to go to someone who will remember her fur needs brushing more often.
















The boy. He's just as sweet as the girl. Just as cute too! 
















Then I decided just to get a photo and a video of one of the rabbits that's been there awhile. Since August actually. Her name is Maybelle. She needs to go in a home with someone who has experience with rabbits and/or working with small pets in general. She's kinda moody but I think she'll make a very fun and entertaining bun! I think she'll have quiet the personality once she gets the chance to let it show. 










And now, I present to you, Harry, the Hairless Rat. I think he's ugly. But totally cool! He comes when called! How cool is that? :biggrin2: He may be already getting adopted.


----------



## Boz (Mar 9, 2011)

gah! the video link got messed up. If a mod sees this can you just delete that whole code and switch it out with this? 
http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/af153/BozMurphy/2011/HS/?action=viewÂ¤t=1297aaf4.mp4

Thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

This cute little face belongs to a mischievous bunny?

Those two strays are so cute.


----------



## Boz (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes! don't let her looks fool you! She pees outside the litter box, escapes, breaks things, gets into things, bossy, throws my brushes off the table when I brush her, and is overall very sassy! good thing she's cute!


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

Cute bunny, cute bunny, adorable big-eared bunny... GAH what is THAT?! Lmbo. Okay so Harry gave me a bit of a shock but I can see why he'd be cool  I like rats but I am not a big fan of any hairless species really. Hehehe. I'm glad he is well though. You say he is probably getting adopted?


----------



## Boz (Mar 14, 2011)

haha yes I know right? Very furry, very furry, hairless?! haha!

Yes! I haven't been in since last week but when I was in he had an "adoption pending"


----------



## BlueFrog (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww, I totally heart Harry! All of the critters you posted, of course, but especially him.

If for some reason his adoption fell through - and I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone wouldn't snap up that cutie in a heartbeat! - you might give him an olive oil rubdown to help ease his dry skin. It's a very common condition in hairless and not a big deal but also easy to fix.

Be advised:gripping an oiled hairless rat is like trying to hold onto a greased pig.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey thanks for the advice!I thought his skin looked rather dry and I was searching and found that exact same advice! If he's still there I'll do that. Hopefully he isn't too squirmy!


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2011)

So tonight I made toys for the buns! I didn't get any photos of them with the toys. Silly me... I'll do it tomorrow!

Anyway I made my own Willow Rings! And a Willow "Bunch" (I named it). I am quiet proud... :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 15, 2011)

Bre I just LOVE your Bunnies. Cuteness overload.

And those 2 Fluffballs that are up for Adoption. Cute.

Just a word of warning. Be careful with the Willow Rings, I gave one to Winston & Vega about a year ago, thank god I was home he had it stuck around his tummy. It was very very tight. I had to cut it off him. Needless to say I will not have any toy like that in thehouse ever again. It was so scary. The poor little guy. It just proves what mischievous little buggars bunnies can be.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool. Should make some for me.


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!

Thanks for the word of warning Susan! The bigger ones I think are going to go to Marley or my littler rodents cause I hang them. The smaller ones the rabbits won't be able to get caught up in.

One time I found Dolla with a carpet tube core stuck around her tummy! It wasn't tight but she couldn't get it off herself. The funny thing was she wasn't even freaked out! She was more like "MOOOM! I LOOK RIDICULOUS!!!!" 
I cut the tube in half after that just to be safe. 

I was thinking of actually selling a couple of these. I have so many willow twigs!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)

Make a little money for animal expenses. What about seeing if the shelter could use them? Sure the animals there would love toys.


----------



## Boz (Mar 16, 2011)

oh yeah that is a really good idea! The buns there would love them!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Boz (Mar 17, 2011)

So lately my dog, Bosley has been SOOO clingy. It's actually getting very annoying! He's always right there! At our feet! You can't walk without tripping over him. I don't know what his deal it. Usually when he does this something freaked him out (there's a beep sound our phones make when the battery is low that freaks him out). But this has been going on now for a couple weeks. He's totally fine otherwise, just super clingy!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 18, 2011)

I should come over and squish your bunnies! Or maybe get my butt to the shelter for once...

If that girl bun had pulled fur off her nipples, she had probably given birth at some point in the last few weeks. She is pretty likely to be pregnant again, although stress sometimes causes them to reabsorb the babies. Hopefully they spay her right away! How bad is their fur?


----------



## Boz (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't get in at all this week but when they first came in I checked out their fur and it was actually really nice! They had some matting around their bum but it was lose and the girl let me work a bunch of it out. She was super good! I don't think they were strays for very long (or maybe not at all) cause their fur wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2011)

Where did you get the willow at? They look great.


----------



## Boz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! We have a big willow tree in our yard. 
The buns love them. They grab them from me with great force like "GIVE ME THAT!"


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

I love your blog, you have amazing photos.

Such cute buns.


----------



## rabbitnames (Apr 25, 2011)

These rabbits are so cute! I miss my family's and so it is healing to see these pictures


----------

